# Dat Schwein muss schneller werden ;)



## blackforest (8. Januar 2007)

Frei nach dem Motto "schneller durch leichter" hab ich mal meine Sau getunt:





Für die denen es nicht auffällt hier mal die Tuningsanleitung:

Alte Umlenkwippe gegen neue Air-Pro-Ausführung (noch ein Prototyp, geht aber nächstes Jahr sicherlich in Serie!!) getauscht. Das spart schonmal locker 900 Gramm. Da mir Luftdämpfer im Gegensatz zu Luftwippen aber noch nicht ausgereift genug sind hab ich mich beim Dämpfer dann doch nur für ein Akira-Tuning entschieden.

Falls wer noch bessere Tuningsvorschläge hat nur her damit. Ich bin für alles offen, solangs nicht die Bezeichnung Manitou oder RockShox im Namen führt


----------



## Maui (8. Januar 2007)

na ja schon a bissi krank DH Sau und dann leichtbau, wie passt das. 
aber egal. obwohl ich auch mal ne shiver hatte u sie geil finde muss sie dran glauben, einfach zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (8. Januar 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> na ja schon a bissi krank DH Sau und dann leichtbau, wie passt das.
> aber egal. obwohl ich auch mal ne shiver hatte u sie geil finde muss sie dran glauben, einfach zu schwer



Mir scheint du hast meinen Text nicht wirklich aufmerksam gelesen


----------



## waldman (8. Januar 2007)

luftwippen sind einfach genial.  
haben sich leider in europa noch nicht so richtig durchgesetzt.
in kanada und USA fahren die alle. da sind downhiller mit 14kg kein problem.
ganz harte fahren schon luftsitzstreben. die will ich mit unbedingt für mein devinci auch noch holen. luftwippe wäre bei der konstruktion vom devinci nicht so effektiv.
aber wenn dann nur original devinci teile, sonst passt noch irgendwas nicht. bei der sau ist das mit der luftwippe gerade glück dass die wippe aus den staaten passt. muss man sehr aufpassen da sie sich je nach wetter und luftdruck verziehen. ausserdem darf man sie nicht im flugzeug transportieren denn da platzen die gerne, weil da oben der luftdruck so gering ist.


----------



## El-Ollinero (9. Januar 2007)

Vorsicht auch mit dem brandneuen Luftsattel!
Habe gehört das sie so leicht sind, das die Sattelstütze bei harten Landungen einfach durch den Sattel durchrutschen kann und zu ernsten inneren Verletzungen führen kann, speziell die Prostata kann in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
Hier ein Bild vom neuen Sattel für 2007:


----------



## Maui (9. Januar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Mir scheint du hast meinen Text nicht wirklich aufmerksam gelesen



doch 888


----------



## mani.r (9. Januar 2007)

ich hatte die möglichkeit den meister des gewichtunings in aktion zu sehen. 
0 gramm - das ist mal ne ansage
das ding gibt es so nicht zu kaufen. nicht mal in USA.
je weniger gewicht, desto höher sprint man. is ja klar.


----------



## Maui (9. Januar 2007)

pssschhhht is doch noch geheim  die neu Alutech Predator Light Sau


----------



## waldman (9. Januar 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> pssschhhht is doch noch geheim  die neu Alutech Predator Light Sau



vielleicht passt ja bei der die hintere bremsaufnahme auf den internationalen standard.


----------



## blackforest (9. Januar 2007)

mani.r schrieb:


> ich hatte die möglichkeit mit dem meister des gewichtunings in aktion zu sehen.
> 0 gramm - das ist mal ne ansage
> das ding gibt es so nicht zu kaufen. nicht mal in USA.
> je weniger gewicht, desto höher sprint man. is ja klar.



Geile Erfindung. Aber wie findest du das Teil wieder wenn du dich auf die Schnauze legst??????


----------



## mani.r (9. Januar 2007)

Schnauze legen geht nicht mehr - hat Stützräder.
Unglaublich sag ich Euch.Es wurde an alles gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (3. März 2007)

Hmmm - ach ja und dran denken vor dem fahren noch mal so richtig zum k....a...cken gehen - das macht locker auch noch mal 500 gramm ;-)

Hey jetzt aber mal ohne Witz n bischen Tuning ist auch bei den schweren Karren nicht ganz verkehrt. Da tut sich wenigstens was. 
Am Gardasee hau ich bei mir die Maxxis runter - lass nen fetten DH schlauch drin und fahr nen Dicken Albert - das macht fast n Kilo aus. 
Dazu müsste man mit ner leichtbau Karre das halbe Rad wegschmeissen. 

cu @all


----------

